# Burmese pythons $20



## mciver (May 17, 2006)

Did any one just see the segment on "Beyond Tomorrow" about Burmese pythons that had been dumped in the Florida everglades just now?

They were saying that a small (yearling?) would cost about $20. The footage of the releasees was pretty good gear.

They are using a Beagle to sniff them out as conventional tracking methods like thermal imaging and dropping trails don't work.

Best regards
Paul


----------



## Spike14 (May 17, 2006)

yeah i saw that very interesting and even gettr i have a spare 20$!!


----------



## Fuscus (May 17, 2006)

Selling cheap baby snakes that grow to eight meters is just asking for a dumping problem. 
It won't take long for someone to start a snake skin business from unwanted burmese.


----------



## Surfcop24 (May 17, 2006)

Yeah I saw it too.... No wonder they are so common over there....$20..... and all cute and cuddly when they are only 2 ft long.... But when they get to 6 metres long.... OH MY GOD...... Who has a spare room to keep one or two....lol.... Not the sorta snake that I want around the house.....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2006)

what would the dog have done with a big one when he caught it?? id be licking something goodbye for sure


----------



## orsm (May 17, 2006)

Turning these snakes into leather handbags and shoes sounds like a good idea!


----------



## mciver (May 18, 2006)

I'd kill to have one (BP), but you are all right. The issue with escapees cannot be overated. Two things besides escapeproof enclosures for keeping exotics might be Desexing (is it poss?) and Sattelite monitored explosive implants. That last one's out there a bit isn't it?
With the leather bag thing, I can just see it in the states. The crime will now morph from illegal rep dumping into drive by theft of collectors herps, once they see a dollar in it.

Regards Paul


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

> orsm wrote: Turning these snakes into leather handbags and shoes sounds like a good idea!



are you tripping or what :evil: to me thats a disgraceful and extremely stupid statement..


----------



## dames1978 (May 18, 2006)

i think if the wild/released pythons are putting the eco balance of the everglades out,then eradication would be the next step or relocation.Just like introduced rabbitts in aus that have become a huge problem on our natural envirmoment. Unfortunatly people dont think about what they are getting themselves into when buying a burmese or ret python or maybe they do and are just stupid,irrisponsible americans.


----------



## base2aau (May 18, 2006)

Apparently the are very placid in nature, could you imagine the food bill?


----------



## SLACkra (May 18, 2006)

> Apparently the are very placid in nature, could you imagine the food bill?



you could always go down to the local pound and buy any ethanised animals off them. what i would be concerned about would be cleaning up their waste :O 

andrew


----------



## Cyborg (May 18, 2006)

Someone should train a beagle here for escapes.


----------



## Fuscus (May 18, 2006)

Cyborg said:


> Someone should train a beagle here for escapes.


 Not a silly idea.
They also have a red slider beagle up here


----------



## NinaPeas (May 18, 2006)

I saw it as well, I don't like the bad rap these snakes get as man-killers though. Such as that small boy that was killed by his pet one while sleeping. What the hell was the snake doing loose?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

> What the hell was the snake doing loose



looking for something to eat it seems


----------



## krusty (May 18, 2006)

i would love to have a python that could get to the size of a burmese.


----------



## Rennie (May 18, 2006)

mciver said:


> They are using a Beagle to sniff them out



So who's sniffing who out again? The beagle would make a nice little snack for them. :lol:


----------



## AdamR (May 18, 2006)

Possibly one of the funniest calls ive heard in ages Colin.

Adam


----------



## orsm (May 18, 2006)

Colin said:


> are you tripping or what :evil: to me thats a disgraceful and extremely stupid statement..



Surely you are not serious? Snake skins have been used to make handbags and shoes for years. What's so disgraceful and stupid about this statement? 

No government in their right mind would spend millions of dollars to catch pests only to release them in zoos. If anything, when the problem eventually gets out of control, I expect that the US government would encourage commercial hunting of these snakes.

As a matter of fact, the Australian government is doing exactly that today. Just go to the Department of Environment and Heritage website and do a search for Commercial harvesting of Kangaroos in Australia. Granted, we are talking about different species but the motivation is essentially the same ie. population control.

It's a fact of life and has been one of the most effective (not to mention commercially viable) way of controlling population explosion so I would hardly call this practice "disgraceful and stupid".


----------



## Fuscus (May 18, 2006)

Just to clear the air ( or muddy the pond, depends on your point of view ).
ATM heaps of baby burms are purchased ( I've heard 20,000 per year ) then dumped or destoryed at 3 to 4 meters. In most parts of the USA a dumped burm will die slowly. The current state is both an ecological disaster and a business oppertunity. If some one buys a burm that would otherwise be dumped and painlessly kills it then I have no objection.

I am not saying it is a perfect or even a desirable state but I think it is better than the current system


----------



## krusty (May 18, 2006)

its not good to see those sort of things fuscus,but the truth always hurts.
i feel so sorry for all those burms poor things.


----------

